# Informare la moglie del traditore



## Cris (23 Luglio 2012)

Salve a tutti. Da sei mesi circa mia moglie (sposata con me da meno di due anni...) ha pensato bene di tradirmi, continuando tutt'ora a intrattenere contatti assidui e segreti con l'amante (sposatissimo).
Ho già ovviamente provveduto a chiedere tramite il mio avvocato la separazione giudiziale con addebito, allegando al ricorso le prove schiaccianti e inequivocabili delle infedeltà di mia moglie. Infedeltà peraltro tuttora negate e ingiustificate, dato che sono in possesso di centinaia di suoi scritti dove fino al giorno in cui le ho detto che avrei dato incarico al mio legale di agire, lei mi diceva quanto mi adorava e quanto fossi il miglior marito del mondo....
A parte questo, ciò che veramente mi infastidisce è l'atteggiamento del suo amante, il quale già due volte ha minacciato azioni legali contro di me a seguito di due tentativi che ho fatto di contattare lui e sua moglie per avere chiarimenti circa le numerose evidenze che ho raccolto (sia personalmente che tramite agenzie investigative a cui mi sono rivolto) riguardanti i loro incontri.
Ecco, in sintesi, la mia domanda è la seguente: in che modo posso informare sua moglie dei suoi giochetti sporchi? Il mio legale mi ha detto che può benissimo inviare lui una lettera a sua moglie, informandola dei fatti. E' l'unica strada percorribile? Mi conviene forse farlo dopo l'udienza?


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2012)

Ciao e benvenuto ... 

non capisco bene le motivazioni ... 

perché vuoi mettere la moglie a conoscenza?

sienne


----------

